# لطلبه انتاج مجموعه كتب قيمه جدا لطلبه انتاج )ٍٍِasm



## م/محمد لطفي (22 نوفمبر 2006)

تجده في هذه المشاركه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=34552





:1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1: :1:


----------



## casper_100 (23 نوفمبر 2006)

اولا : اريد ان اشكرك على هذة الكتب القيمة
ثانيا: انا طالب فى اولى انتاج و التصميم الميكانيكى و ف ياريت حضرتك مهندس انتاج تقدر تفيدينى اكتر عن قسم انتاج و مجالات عملة و هو احسن و لا قسم ميكانيكا باور


و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أريد التوبة (3 أكتوبر 2008)

ياريت كتب باللغة العربية وشكراً


----------



## اوبرييتر (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## فاتح روما (23 فبراير 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووور*


----------



## engineer11111 (24 فبراير 2010)

اللهم أرنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه


----------



## أمين بكري (24 فبراير 2010)

مشكرور 
اذا سمحت لو عندك كتاب عن المضخات الهيدروليكية


----------



## eng.m.mohsen (3 مارس 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووور*


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (26 مارس 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

